# Bus Travel NYC-Philly-BALT-DC



## rrdude (Aug 30, 2009)

Pretty interesting article in today's Wash Post about the upsurge of bus travel between Bos-DC and intermediate stops.

The link is HERE for the Post article. (must log in, but it's free to set up)

There's also a video interview at this site. I think in the video the bus is traveling north on New York Avenue in DC, past the Amtrak coach yards. Too bad an Acela wasn't in the background......

In the printed copy, a bus spokesman is quoted as saying, ".......we (all buses nationwide) transport more people in two weeks than Amtrak does in an entire year.........."

That may be true, but I wonder who they are counting? I'm guessing it's not an true apples-to-apples comparison. btw, I'm STILL looking to sight my first Greyhound snowplow clearing the interstate.......

Some "kids" at work (the twenty-something crowd) have taken the bus, primarily for $$$ reasons, and have reported mixed results.

Wi-Fi, the fact that Amtrak has YET to install that still ticks me off.................


----------



## PRR 60 (Aug 30, 2009)

BoltBus and Megabus are becoming huge players in the Philadelphia to New York route. Once Amtrak bumped the walk-up price of a PHL-NYP round trip to something in excess of $100, the market was ripe for competition. For a while the SEPTA - NJT connection through Trenton was a preferred option, but that is a slow and not so comfortable trip (just hope you don't have to use facilities while on SEPTA, and hold your nose if you use those on NJT). Now, the buses are offering reasonably-priced round trips, in very comfortable vehicles, with wifi and all the required facilities, downtown to downtown. I don't have any numbers, but I would not be surprised if Amtrak were now third in the PHL-NYC market behind the SEPTA/NJT connection, and the buses.


----------

